# Value on this full 1963 tab?



## Just Dig it (Jun 28, 2007)

is it possible for this  to still be carbonated? because  it seems  to still have  some carbonation left lol
 Below is  the  first issue  of  Tab Diet soda  by coca cola.1963..it is ful and  in really nice condition
 i love this  bottle because i collect pretty much anything from that time period..eames  furniture etc..(you know that couch your grandma  or maybe  parents  had   and    no one ever liked lol)

 but i do not have  somewhere to display it and  leaving it on a coffe  table is scary the  thought  of a  younger relative  going for a  quick  drink and  runing  what  i think some collector  should  own...

 so my question is  ...whats it  worth? are they  common unopened  do to their asthetics?
 do leave  feedback im interested

 thank you all .. Eric Jayy


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 28, 2007)

silly me.....picture!


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Eric.. nice bottle.. but not worth a lot.  $5-$10

 Yea, they look nice sitting around... put it up on a shelf and enjoy it!


----------



## digdug (Jun 28, 2007)

Enjoy it BUT don't drink it!!  I opened a 1980 commemorative Coke bottle a year ago to make a lamp out of it for a friend.   AS I was pouring it down the sink, I noticed it still had fizz.  So-I got the bright idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to take one little taste.  UGH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was a very small amount-but I spit it out and it felt like my tongue was coated with some sort of nasty tasting grease.  I could not rinse it off! I tried salt water, warm water, hot water, milk, anything handy in the kitchen, when I used about everything I could lay my hands on there-I made my way to the bathroom to brush my teeth and tonque, Listerine, hydrogen peroxide.  It was days before that taste left me!   I'll never do that again!!


----------



## LC (Jun 28, 2007)

I have one of these either in a quart or a twenty four ounce , did have a set of six Tab drinking glasses as well, not for sure if I still have them or not. I can remember drinking quite a bit of Tab as well many moons ago !


----------



## digdug (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are some of my TAB bottles.  I've added to the collection since I took this picture.  You can still find TAB at the grocery store around here.  It really isn't to bad tasting.


----------



## LC (Jun 28, 2007)

You have a good collection of the Tabs. The only thing I can remember about drinking it, was that it definitely had a taste of its own. I would say Coca Cola has made a few pennies off of the sale of it over the years.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 29, 2007)

Well thanks for letting me know i can leave it on the table lol
 its next to some laurel lamps i snagged out of the  trash = )  i think im gonna make shades to match the  coke lol..thank you all  = )


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 30, 2007)

> did have a set of six Tab drinking glasses as well,





> ORIGINAL: L C


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 1, 2007)

those are some  cool glasses! thanks for all the info = )


----------



## LC (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep, *those were the ones* Humabdos !! Have not looked to see if i still have them some where yet.


----------

